# TOURAN drown by flood when park



## Streetrod60 (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi guys

Want to ask to you related the car drown by flood. My car was parked in my garage and then the flood came and drown my touran by about almost as high as the front door speaker high. The cabinet under the seat is dry. Now the flood was gone. And it is already 24 hours dry since the last flood drown my car. My question is:
1. Is it safe to turn on the engine? During the flood I already unplug the battery.
2. I already check the dipstick oil. And the color still all black. Do I need to change it?
3. Is it the mecha waterproof?
4. If the height of the flood is as I mention above, what else I should dry, and what module might drown in the flood? 
Thank you for your response and help.


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

I would change all fluids and filters....this includes engine oil transmission differential brake transfer case .....

I would keep battery disconnected and clean all wiring harness connections

I would remove the seats, carpeting, door panels and verify all is dry, and clean all electrical contacts


----------

